# Site Required Near Beach



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi
Our Daughter is hoping to go away next week in her Motorhome and would like a site near to a beach for her children. Ideally in Devon or somerset.
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Warren Farm 
Brean Sands
Nr Burnham on Sea
Sometset

Warren Farm

Beach is opposite the site

Jacquie


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Holiday resort unity (HRU)
Brean sands
Burnham on sea 
Somerset

www.hru.co.uk

Site is also opposite beach and is next to a fairground, large site with clubhouse with childrens entertainment and childrens playground


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Ditto, and recommended


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes. Brean sands..
Several sites there, beach over the road. Bus into Weston super mare.. etc
Could try Butlins at Minehead, a friend said they do camping pitches but never been.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

tonka said:


> Could try Butlins at Minehead, a friend said they do camping pitches but never been.


Been there and rented a private caravan but never knew they did touring and have rang and they do..Thanks for the heads up :wink:

( I expected to hate it as its not my cup of tea, but the bands and groups they put on and all the x factor/britains got talent acts made it a great week)


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

*Just In Case You Haven't Seen This Site*

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=354

paul


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Try

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-121287-.html

recent thread with similar theme

Hope a great time is had by all


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Freshwater East is the best that I know - no mobile and limited TV if you don't have dish 8O 8O    Five minute walk to the dog friendly beach


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you for all the recomendatios, I've passed the info to our Daughter, it'll be her first time away in her own MH. We did take our Hymer just before we PX for a new one. (wouldn't have other wise) 
Thanks once again
Dennis


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

just had the price list from butlins minehead and it seems a bit of a joke...

A day pass to simply visit > each adult is £18 or O.A.P £14 and you can use all the facilities......

yet go in a caravan or motorhome you get free hookup and all electricity and use of all facilities for 4 people and you can have four nights midweek for £58 all in even in july......

works out at £14.50 a night which is unbelievably cheap and the site seems to be in the quiet bottom area of the complex.

on the same price sheet they quote £40 if you want to stay 1 night with them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

